# Gnome 2.26, spegnimento display

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti, dopo il recente aggiornamento a gnome 2.26 non mi funziona più lo spegnimento del display del laptop. Dopo 5 minuti parte regolarmente lo screensaver, blank screen, ma lo schermo resta luminoso in eterno, mentre nelle impostazioni di risparmio energetico dice: put display to sleep after 13 minutes. Questo bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272826 sembra essere la stessa cosa, ma non ho capito cosa devo fare in pratica. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!

Ricky

----------

## devilheart

sembrerebbe un problema risolto con xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2

----------

## publiosulpicio

Ho l'ultima versione di xorg-server ma il problema c'è lo stesso. Non è esattamente la stessa cosa, infatti se do xset dpms force off (comando trovato nel primo messaggio del bug) lo schermo si spegne.

----------

## riverdragon

Cosa ottieni con

```
gconftool-2 --get /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/dpms_method_ac
```

e

```
gconftool-2 --get /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/dpms_method_battery
```

?

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Cosa ottieni con
> 
> ```
> gconftool-2 --get /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/dpms_method_ac
> ```
> ...

 

Default in entrambi i casi.

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sembra che in gnome-2.26 default=blank, fai così:

```
gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/dpms_method_ac off

gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/dpms_method_battery off
```

È come andare in gconf-editor, apps->gnome-power-manager->backlight e impostare le voci a off.

----------

## Elbryan

Capita anche a me (sia mettendo off che default).

A dire il vero prima mi si è spento lo schermo (rimettendo l'impostazione 'default' dopo aver usato 'off' per un paio di giorni senza buoni risultati).

Imho è un bug più profondo  :Razz: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Ho notato anche un problema con lo screensaver: se guardo un film con mplayer lo screensaver non parte, il che va bene, però dopo aver chiuso mplayer lo screensaver continua a non partire! I due problemi potrebbero essere collegati?

----------

## riverdragon

Probabile. Io che ho aggiornato a gnome-2.26 appena uscito (a marzo) ho avuto questi problemi per sei mesi, lo sviluppatore sul suo blog spiegava che il bug era dovuto ad una serie di cambi in corso d'opera tra xorg, hal e altra roba. Con gnome-2.28 (e xorg-server-1.6.4) il problema si è risolto, valutate se portare pazienza o rischiare il passaggio anticipato.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Spero che non sia necessario passare addirittura a gnome 2.28, vediamo se qualche aggiornamento sistema la cosa! Comunque ci sono diversi comportamenti strani, per esempio ctrl+alt+backspace non fa riavviare il server X! Boh!!

Ricky

----------

## riverdragon

Dubito che ci siano aggiornamenti su gnome-power-manager-2.26, a meno che non trovi il bugreport e segnali che ancora non va.

La questione del ctrl+alt+backspace è un comportamento voluto per xorg-1.6, bisogna riabilitarlo a mano, me ne dimentico sempre anche io.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Vedo solo ora che gnome-power-manager-2.26 è masked, la versione che ho installato è la 2.22.1. Provo ad smascherare e vediamo se cambia. Per lo screensaver che non parte dopo aver usato mplayer qualcuno ha idee?

----------

